# Ryobi T hand for table height adjustment ?



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Ryobi Router that I got about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago and I put it on a table that I made but I can not find a place to get the the T handle for the height adjustment . I went to the Home Depo where I got it and asked where can I get it . One man looked at me like I was talking a different language and said I can not help you and another told me to go back to the store that I got it from and ask them :fie: . We where standing right in front of the routers and I explained that I got it from there in the first place when I was trying to tell him what I was looking for . Any help would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

========


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Bobj3 but what I need looks like nut driver with a T handle I tried a nut driver but it will not fit in the whole that goes thought the base of the router .

Mike


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you have a model number for the router? Or a link to a manual so we can see what the part you are looking for looks like?


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a link to the online manual . What I am looking for is shone on page 12 but I can not find a number for it and how to get one .

http://www.ryobitools.com/product_manual/file_url/354/R163_958_eng.pdf


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like something you could make yourself, epoxy the right size socket onto a T handle. You may have to drill a slightly larger hole in the base. Failing that you could try Ryobi customer assistance:



> If any parts are damaged or missing, please call
> 1-800-525-2579 for assistance.


Perhaps they can get you a replacement.


----------



## MuzzleMike (Feb 23, 2010)

I have gotten a hold of customer service and they said I got every thing and they do not list that part but You gave me a good idea with drilling it out . I do not like modding it but it should be ok . Thanks Deb .

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Sorry,, many of the other T handles will fit your router I'm sure, I did post one but I will need to did it up, it was from Amazon at about 8.oo bucks if I recall..like you said it was the nut driver type and about 10" long..

If I can find that post I will post it..

====


MuzzleMike said:


> Thanks Bobj3 but what I need looks like nut driver with a T handle I tried a nut driver but it will not fit in the whole that goes thought the base of the router .
> 
> Mike


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Long handle nut driver*

Here is a link; they aren't cheap but a google search will bring up others.
Long Handle Nut Drivers


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

May just try an auto parts store. 
I just took a look at the operator manual you posted. They don't have such a wrench listed as part of the package.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can make your own very easy with some sq.key stock from the hardware store and a 1/4" drive socket..no need to drill it out many of the 1/4" drive sockets have a small OD on them..\\

You can heat the key stock up and bend it into a t-type handle if you want or just weld on a tee to the key stock.

=======
==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

This just a quick show and tell, to show how easy it is to make your own tee handle wrench,, I was out in the shop and pulled out some 1/4" x 12" long key stock and did a cold bend into a tee handle and put on a 1/4' drive x 3/8" long socket, it took about 5 mins. or less to make..

Also a standard tee handle with a adapter to a 1/4" sq.drive to turn the 3/8" socket..
=====


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

You might be able to find the part by checking the sites that show the diagrams of the various tools or equipment. Doing that is how I was able to get the spring and push pin for my rotozip from bosch/rotozip when emailing parts and customer service with the part # couldn't get me the part as they said they didn't stock it. I finally found the exploded diagram of the tool, it had the parts and a link to it. Too bad I still couldn't fix the tool.

There are several sites that link to a site the does the exploded diagrams. Just need to search and find a site that sells ryobi replacement parts and you might get lucky. 

Or you should be able to find something that will fit that little nut and attach it to a 6" or so stick/rod and add a t-handle to that.

I use the table set up on top of my table saw right now and I find when I am sitting on my ever present stool that sometimes it is easier to just twist the height adjustment from under the table than to look and find where I put the T thing or search through the saw dust for it.


----------



## bvibob (Nov 26, 2017)

Google:

Ridgid-Ryobi-Replacement-513667001-WRENCH

Available on Amazon


----------

